
Frozen in Time:  Verizon Subjects Massachusetts Residents to Low Speed DSL - PaulHoule
http://stopthecap.com/2017/01/10/frozen-in-time-verizons-ultra-slow-dsl-languishes-on-in-massachusetts/
======
tabeth
I noticed this several months ago and switched to
[http://www.4gcommunity.org/service-
overview/](http://www.4gcommunity.org/service-overview/). No affiliation, just
a happy customer (it's faster and cheaper, anyways)

